# Heat vs. Celtics (3-1-06, 7:30 ET)



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >
Wed. March 1st, 2006 
7:30pm ET (SunSports)










Miami Heat
(36-20)

vs.









Boston Celtics
(23-33)
*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron



*Online Radio:*


</center>


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Chance for a 7-game winning streak on Wednesday.

Hey, gio, I wanna join your "Heat will play in the Finals Club."


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The Celtics just came from an impressive win against the Lakers. Delonte West had a great game with 19 points and 10 rebounds and rookie Ryan Gomes also scored 19 points and grabbed 12 rebounds. Celtics ended their West Coast road trip with a 3-1 record.

-Paul Pierce has been averaging 32.9 ppg. for the month of February.

-Celtics are 5-2 since inserting Ryan Gomes in the starting lineup.

It seems this team is looking dangerous at the moment. Posey and Shandon are going to have to play hard defense on Pierce and try to contain him.

Celtics are playing at home, but i still see a Heat win. 

Should be a good game

Go Heat!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DBurks2818 said:


> Chance for a 7-game winning streak on Wednesday.
> 
> Hey, gio, I wanna join your "Heat will play in the Finals Club."


no problem man! thanx for joining


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, Celts have been playing well and I think should pose the same threat as Toronto did last night, especially considering they're at home. Posey/Shandon guarded Paul well in the last meeting, let's see if they can do it again.

Off-Topic: This is my 500th post! No more comin' off the bench for me, I'm a player. :banana:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Pierce might give us trouble, but this should be an easy W.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LaFrentz+Olowakandi=Big game for Shaq. Miami has been killing teams in the paint and it shouldnt be any different in this game.

Pierce and Wade have been great this month so they should cancel each other out.

Hope to see Antoine Walker have a big game in his 1st game back in Boston.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Hope to see Antoine Walker have a big game in his 1st game back in Boston.


Could there be some added motivation?

i hope so....


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

i think walker will have alot of motivation striking on Boston, plus the only problem is I would put Shandon into play alot more against Pierce.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DemonaL said:


> i think walker will have alot of motivation striking on Boston, plus the only problem is I would put Shandon into play alot more against Pierce.


yep shandon is gonna have his hands full, so is posey


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ok I want.. no I demand the rout I was looking for on Toronto at Boston. :curse: :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> Posted on Wed, Mar. 01, 2006
> 
> *Walker plays return down*
> 
> ...


Miami Herald 

Lets see how the fans react this season to Walker

On a quick note:

In the same article, it mentions Shaqs weight at about 326! wow! compared to about 340 in the beginning of the season.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq dumping some LB's shows. His play over the last few games has been like looking at Shaq and seeing "Lakers" on his chest. In other words, he's ready for the Pistons!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Bump*

Wow, wow, I just looked at the line-up's.....UD vs Gomes?......hahahahaha


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Over the last two games, Shaq is 26-32....wow.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

UD40 said:


> *Bump*
> 
> Wow, wow, I just looked at the line-up's.....UD vs Gomes?......hahahahaha


yeah , rookie Ryan Gomes. He had a great game last time (19 points, 12 reb). Since he was inserted in the lineup, the Celtics are 5-2. dont sleep on this guy


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I know what Gomes is capable of, but the rookie wall will pop up sooner or later. And I don't think he'll see many rebounds going against Udominator.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so far Heat start nice on Offense......but really slow on D. no surprise there. they usually pick it up in the 2nd Qt.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

end of 1st:

28-26 Celtics

Heat shooting like 67% yet down by two points. LOL just like last game with the Raptors, they need to pick it up at the defensive end.

im sure they will.....just like last game. :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

end of 1st half:

48-46 Celtics

Shandons play in the 2nd Qt was huge. He kept us in the game. played great on BOTH ends of the floor

in the 2nd Half Heat has to play tougher Defense. simple as that.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Halftime, why are we playing differntly then we've been playing our last 6 games, 
1-We have barley thrown the Ball to Shaq down low, which is dumb!
2- When the celtics score we shoudl run it up like J-Dubbs been doing last few games, its been successful, do it!

GET SHAQ THE BALL, DONT LET THIS ONE SLIP!

OT: im watching on NBA LP, and its showing the game threw the Celtics broadcasters, they're horrible, wayyyy to bias, talking about how Wade wont be successfull in some scenrios, and making fun of Riles' "Shiny" Hair...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Halftime, why are we playing differntly then we've been playing our last 6 games,
> 1-We have barley thrown the Ball to Shaq down low, which is dumb!
> 2- When the celtics score we shoudl run it up like J-Dubbs been doing last few games, its been successful, do it!
> 
> ...


Heat are doing good on offense, theyve been shooting high %`s, and yes i agree they should give it to shaq more inthis game, hes been on a roll! Pat will make his adjustments, and im sure he yell at the team for lack of defensive effort. lol

on the celtics announcers: let them talk crap. in the end, what counts is the W. if the Heat win, im sure theyre gonna feel like s*** when they get home. LOL


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Very poorly officiated game tonight. For both sides...these refs seem to make the wrong call every time.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

end of 3rd:

73-68 Heat

Heat finally picked it up on D. Specially giving Pierce trouble in those last sequences in the end of the 3rd.

they have to keep it up in the 4th


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> Heat are doing good on offense, theyve been shooting high %`s, and yes i agree they should give it to shaq more inthis game, hes been on a roll! Pat will make his adjustments, and im sure he yell at the team for lack of defensive effort. lol
> 
> on the celtics announcers: let them talk crap. in the end, what counts is the W. if the Heat win, im sure theyre gonna feel like s*** when they get home. LOL


its only the old guy...I dont think he is talking crap I think he is just too old. For some reason he is singling out Wade for palming the ball when everyone on the court is doing the same thing (the other announcer did point that out). For what its worth, the old guy also thinks we'll beat the pistons. I think hes just an opinionated old guy more than a hater.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Celtics taking advantage of the Heats lazy defense.

timeout Miami.

this after the celtics suddenly decided to make all of their 3`s. WTF?!

85-84 Heat


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

West is going crazy in the 4th quarter

Boston usually plays us tough, and have the crowd excited. Its going to be tough to pull off a win


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Anderson with a jumper then wade being wade

then shaq hit it off Raef's noggin. Up 3, heat ball


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Walker having a great 4th quarter in Boston


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Tonie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Walker having a great 4th quarter in Boston


He is saving us...wade isnt letting the game come to him tonight...first night in a long time he hasnt been too great.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Jwill just finished it


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Anderson is playing amazing as well


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Yeah, when they ran the instant replay, I thought "What a great pass from Shandon" he's stepping it up.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

end of game:

103-96 Heat Win!! :banana: 

Shandon was huge off the bench. Walker came alive in the 4th Qt. after doing nothing through-out the game, made huge 3`s down the stretch.

Wade and Shaq did their thing like always. j-will with that last 3 to seal it

7 game winning streak

keep it going!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Good to see Shandon have a good game, same with 'Toine, i know this one means a lot to him...Wade's jumper,fts were off tonight, missed 6 fts..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Quick footnote, Other then James Posey, everyone who got min's tonight shot 50% +..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Quick footnote, Other then James Posey, *everyone who got min's tonight shot 50% +*..


DAMN!

Posey will make it up next game :biggrin:


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Ya can't like how Miami allowed Boston to stay in the game with the 3-ball, but you gotta love that the Heat had *6* players score in double figures and everyone who got playing time scored and contributed.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Next game this saturday vs. the Hawks in Miami.

and....

Its Burnies B-Day! LOL....Celebration at the AAA on Sat.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Interesting note: All 13 of Walker's points came in the 4th quarter.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DBurks2818 said:


> Interesting note: All 13 of Walker's points came in the 4th quarter.


yep.

the first 3 Qts of the game, watching Walker play horrendous basketball......i was beginning to think that his boy Pierce called him up last night, asked Walker to hook him up and play like s*** off the bench. 

guess i was wrong

LOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DBurks2818 said:


> Interesting note: All 13 of Walker's points came in the 4th quarter.


That was great to see. Good to see the ovation he got from the Boston crowd also.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Did Gary get any kind of ovation? I know he only played there for one season, just wondering.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DBurks2818 said:


> Did Gary get any kind of ovation? I know he only played there for one season, just wondering.


nope.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Oh ok.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shandon earned himself more minutes tonight. Excellent play off the bench on both sides of the ball for him. I was impressed.

Those Celtic commentators (I got their feed tonight) are the worst i've ever heard. People call our guys homers. These guys are the epitome of that. One guy did give us one good complement picking us to beat the Pistons.

But when they started drilling into Wade for ONE non-called "palm violation" I was livid. It happens guys, you can't get every call right. Get over it. They drilled Wade for a good 5 minutes after that.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

we actually got some hustle from the forwards tonight, hah! very poor shooting game for wade and shaq, but hell we came out w/ the win.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Heated said:


> Those Celtic commentators (I got their feed tonight) are the worst i've ever heard. People call our guys homers. These guys are the epitome of that. One guy did give us one good complement picking us to beat the Pistons.


Oh man, don't get me started. Up here, we have to deal with those jokes all the time. I like NESN, but they these guys are clowns. And how many "Tommie points" can he give out in a game?


----------

